# Just got the keys to my unit



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Well after doing mobile for a while now i have finnally managed to get myself into a unit. Needs a good bit of work inside but its still workable and hopefully within a few weeks it will be all set up for myself and chuck to work in. Heres a few pics from the outside. Will post up the inside once the painting is all finnished and roof all done :thumb: Exciting times cannot wait to get stuck in plus a little added bonus is theres a pit and an engine crane in place, Not needed for detailing but handy for doing diy oh and the owner does not mind me showing his number plate


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Place looks great, good luck with the new venture:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice one mate. Where is it located?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

good luck with it

It looks to be ona main/side road? where are you going to wash your cars?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice size, but it looks a bit damp on the ceiling, you going to sort that out and boarder it over etc?


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Finerdetails said:


> good luck with it
> 
> It looks to be ona main/side road? where are you going to wash your cars?


Its on an entrance to a caravan park there is an area at the side for washing the cars :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Exciting times  Good luck for the future. :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

james b said:


> Nice size, but it looks a bit damp on the ceiling, you going to sort that out and boarder it over etc?


Yeah the ceiling is the isue i am currently sorting just now. Its a flat roof underneath a railway bridge so it had been leaking with dripping water from the roof above. Going to seal the roof then build a ceiling inside the ceiling if you know what i mean so not touching the original just build one inside which wont affect the size too much :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

amiller said:


> Nice one mate. Where is it located?


Its just outside Kirkcaldy in a place called Kinghorn, Right next to a huge caravan park which in the first few weeks has been pretty good lots of passing trade :thumb: Welcome along for a nosey bud


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I would have gone over your unit last weekend  
If I'd known I'd have shouted hello out the train window :lol:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Shug said:


> I would have gone over your unit last weekend
> If I'd known I'd have shouted hello out the train window :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

good luck to ya, can imagine your well chuffed, looks like good usable space without being to big, get keys to my new place on friday and i cant wait,


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I think Niels bieng a touch on the modest side ,, The unit easily takes 6 cars inside and there is a sizeable area out of shot that has room for several vehicles and doubles up as the foaming washing area, This spot is ideal for working outside when the weather is good... Its situated literaly 20 paces from Kinghorn beach one of East Scotlands prettiest (My Wifes words) beaches / Harbours. So Customers can drop of thier cars and take a stroll along the beach while the motor gets a Valet or Detailing work carried out ....
The unit will be getting a makeover including a suspended cieling with overhead lighting as time passes but work on the cars needs to be done along side as well...


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I might stop by and say hello tomorrow as i have got a detail to do in Kirkcaldy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Good Luck too you fella, sooooo Envious ;0)


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Good luck with the unit, hope it brings in lots of work for you :thumb:


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

good luck mate hope it all goes smoothly post some more pics up once your all kitted out wud be interesting to se the before and after


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

looks good neil bet you cant wait to get the place finished so you can crack on eh?


----------



## Thorpy (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks fantastic mate, wish you all the best keep us updated.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

EthanCrawford said:


> looks good neil bet you cant wait to get the place finished so you can crack on eh?


Cracking on is allready taking place !! Todays jobs are a Jaguar in for touch up, and wet sanding, and a full detail. A Range Rover for a full Valet. And a maintenance Detail on the Porche.........:thumb::thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good luck with the new venture


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

ChuckH said:


> Cracking on is allready taking place !! Todays jobs are a Jaguar in for touch up, and wet sanding, and a full detail. A Range Rover for a full Valet. And a maintenance Detail on the Porche.........:thumb::thumb:


That wot i like to hear haha


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

I know a sparky who is due you a favour, if you need a hand with anything give me shout.


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

Good luck, hope it all works out for you


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks good - you'll have to arrange a grand opening - get in the local MP :lol:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

good luck with your venture mate post up some pics when the unit is finished GOOD LUCK


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice one,looking forward to the progress :thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck with the new venture


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck with the unit Neil - don't forget to post some pics of the unit taking shape and the inaugral detail!!

Adrian


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

superdoug said:


> I know a sparky who is due you a favour, if you need a hand with anything give me shout.


Dont worry mate i am sure there will be plenty you can help me with :thumb:


----------



## luke2402 (Jul 8, 2010)

good luck mate, hope it works out for ya :thumb:


----------



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

agh nice i will have to check it out next time im at my mums (glenrothes)

Alan


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

AlanGM said:


> agh nice i will have to check it out next time im at my mums (glenrothes)
> 
> Alan


Drop in past anytime mate. I have a new kettle :thumb:


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good to see a detailer in Fife


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks brilliant  all the best!


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

i have relations in fife mate 

woodside and at the caravan park near brand rex in glenrothes

good luck and best wishes

mundo


----------



## RV55DAN (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking good  all the best m8y


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Any updated pics of the last 4!?! months?


----------

